# Erlach und Bielersee



## mortal (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ist da jemand ,der sich mit Angeln in der Schweiz/ Erlach auskennt?


----------



## til (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

Ja, ein bisschen. Ich war schon ein paar mal am Bielersee angeln. Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## mortal (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@ Hallo Til. ich werde bald in die Schweiz/Erlach umziehen und wollte wissen, ob man die Angelschein umtauschen muss, was eine Jahreserlaubnis kostet und was für Fischarten man fangen kann?


----------



## Barben Fischer (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

HI

Ich war auch schon am Bielersee angeln, wohne auch im Kanton Bern, allerdings am Thunersee.

Der Bielersee ist vno mir ein sehr gern angefahrenes Domiziel, macht spass dort zu angeln. Sehr guter Hecht und Barsch bestand, allerdings sollen auch die Felchen (Renken) gut vertreten sein, vereinzelt sogar Waller. Ach ja Zander gibts auch ein paar. Und halt das übliche an Friedfischen, aber ev. wird das bald wer präzisieren können, war bisher nur zum Barschangeln da.

Einen Fischereischein braucht man bei uns noch nicht um eine Jahrespatenkarte zu lösen. Kostet im Kanton Bern (grösster Teil des Bielersees) glaub ich gerade 190chf.

Du kannst damit vom Bielersee über die Aare bis nach Thun, Thuner- und Brienzersee, 3 sehr gute Bergseen und unendlich viele (wunderschöne) Bergbäche!

Schau dir mal diese Seite an, ist Top!
http://www.vol.be.ch/lanat/fischerei/Default.html


----------



## mortal (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@Barben Fischer, Wie sieht es mit Barben aus? Wieviel Angelruten sind erlaubt und bis wann/nachts darf man fischen?Darf man am Zihlkanal auch fischen?


----------



## Barben Fischer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

HI

Ich angle auf Barben meistens direkt in der Stadt Thun (heisst unter Schleuse und so, mitten im Getümmel, net sonderlich viel Natur aber am nächsten von zu Hause).

Ich darf dort nur mit einer Rute angeln da die Grundangelei (und somit auch das Feedern) nicht erlaubnt ist (jedenfalls in der Gewässerstrecke, Seen natürlcih schon).

Zihlkanal: http://www.vol.be.ch/lanat/fischerei/angelfischerei/Zihlkanal.htm

Und wegen der Zeit wo du angeln kannst:
_
5. Beschränkungen

Art. 13 Zeitliche Beschränkungen der Ausübung der Fischerei

1Die Ausübung der Angelfischerei ist während der Dauer der Sommerzeit von 24.00 Uhr bis 05.00 Uhr und während der Dauer der Winterzeit von 20.00 Uhr bis 06.00 Uhr untersagt._


----------



## mortal (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

Hallo, wenn man mit der Feederrute nicht fischen kann, wie fischst du dann auf Bareben? Bei uns am Rhein fische ich mit Feederrute,d.h. mit Futterkorb auf Grund.


----------



## Barben Fischer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

HI

Musst mal das Reglement (auch auf der geposteten Seite zu sehen) Durchlesen. Ich glaube im Zihkanal ist Grundangelei erlaubt, aber mit dem Anfüttern bezweifle ich, aber bin net 100% sicher. Lis das mal durch.

Ich angle mit dem Schwimmer auf Barben :vik: Tönt jetzt blöd aber ich fange auf die Zeit gesehen etwa gleich viel, allerdings hab ich halt auch recht gute Stellen für das.

Ich schau mal was ich find über den Zihlkanal.

*edith* Also in deiner Gegend scheint die Setzangelei zulässig zu sein (also auch in der Aare und sonstigen Fliessgewässern, Seen sind klar). Allerdings ist das Anfüttern wohl auch dort verboten


----------



## mortal (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

hallo Barben Fischer. Heute habe ich einige Seite des Reglements gelesen und bin zur zeit verzweifelt--> und zwar Auf einer Seite ist mit lebenden Köder erlaubt auf zweiter seite hieß es verboten.Was ist jetzt richtig? Was kosten bei euch Tauwürme und maden?


----------



## Barben Fischer (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

Willkommen im Schweizer bzw. im Kanton Berner Anglergesetz   |uhoh:  #q 

Das mit dem lebend Köder ist überall verschieden. Ich darf hier z.b. nach rechts mit lebend Köder angeln, nach links aber net. Ich darf am Ufer mit lebend Köder angeln, aber net an Stellen wos über 10m tief ist etc. etc. etc.

Um welches Gewässer gehts genau? Lese es dann einmal raus, hab langsam ein "Auge" für das Gesetz bekommen (7 oder 8 Patentjahre im Kanton Bern).

Tauwürme und Maden: Ich gehe meistens zum Bernhard Fischereiartikel händler (übrigends, wenn hier bist, lohnt sich die Fahrt vom Seenland nach Wichtrach nähe Thun, so ein toller Laden! Super! Aber vorsicht, alles teurer als in Deutschland.).

Tauwürmer weiss ich net, ev. geh ich morgen kurz vorbei und schau ob ich nen Preis seh. Für ne Dose Maden zahl ich etwa 3Fr? 4Fr? Ich weiss net genau #c 

Für Forellen sind die Bienenmaden top (auch an den Bergseen, für top Forellen und Saiblingfischerei). Da kostet ne Dose 4.50-5.50


----------



## mortal (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@BarbenFischer.
Vielen Dank für die Informationen. die Maden sind wirklich sehr teuer. in Deutschland kosten die nur 0,75 €


----------



## Barben Fischer (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

Jap, ist so. Nen Misthaufen nebem Haus hilft ab, oder halt Kunstköderfischen wie ich

Falls du im Kanton Bern nen gutens Karpfengewässer gefunden hast meld dich dann bitte *G*

Im Zihlkanal scheint der lebende Köfi (mit Mundköderung) erlaubt zu schein, so wie ich es intepretiere.

Ach ja, Felchenfischen auf dem Bielersee net vergessen#6


----------



## mortal (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@Barben Fischer. Ich hoffe, dass ich dich mit meinen Fragen nicht nerve, wenn ja sage es bescheid. wie sieht es mit Angelnkahn aus? wie teuer sind die und kann man die auch mieten?


----------



## Barben Fischer (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

Ne du nervst auf keinen Fall, find es interessant.

Angelkahn, meinst du Angelboote? 

Trauriges Thema, ist häufig sehr schwierig Mietboote zu bekommen, jedenfalls solche, welche zum Angeln taugen. Ev. mal Google nach Bootsverleihen am Bielersee fragen. Da dürfte kommen was es gibt. Leider sind die Boote zu meiten sehr sehr teuer!

Ach ja, falls du schleppen willst, nicht vergessen dass du mit einer Weissen Signalkugel markiert werden musst.


----------



## mortal (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@BarbenFisher
Werden die Fische in der Schweiz am Ufer ausgenommen oder ist es nicht erlaubt?


----------



## Barben Fischer (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

Finde den entsprechenden Absatz gerade net, aber leider darfst du das nicht. Ist unter Umständen recht mühsam. und pass auf! Auch net sonst irgendwie, wenn dich ein Kontrolleur erwischt wenn du ausgenommene Fische dabei hast (auch wenn du sagst es sei nicht im Wasser geschehen) hast du ein mächtiges Problem!


----------



## mortal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

BarbenFischer. Was würdest du mir an Lockstoffen,Softbaits und Kunstköder empfehlen wenn ich in die Schweiz umziehe? Soll ich mir es in Deutschland noch kaufen? Was kostet bei dir z.B.Power Bait Yellow?


----------



## ThomasL (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@Mortal

Angelgerät ist im allgemeinen in Deutschland billiger als in der Schweiz.


----------



## Barben Fischer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@Mortal

Kunstköder und Softbaits sicher noch in Deutschland kaufen, klar ist es auch hier möglich, aber DE ist halt schon billiger.

Lockstoffe, für was willst die benützen? Aber wenns net unter "Anfüttern" geht sicher auch in D billiger

Häufig ists sogar billiger sachen aus Deutschen Shops zu bestellen als in der Schweiz zu kaufen.

Natürlich haben wir hier auch ein höheres Lohniveau, was angeblich ausgleicht, aber nun ja, ich glaub net drann :c


----------



## mortal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@BarbenFischer.Eigentlich wollte ich auf Forelle/Hecht und Zander am Bielersee fischen.


----------



## mortal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@BarbenFischer-->Lockstoffe


----------



## mortal (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

@BArbenFischer. Wie stehen die Chancen ,wenn ich von Ufer am Bielersee fische?Was kann ich alles vom Ufer fangen?


----------



## Barben Fischer (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Erlach und Bielersee*

HI

Der Bielersee ist im Kanton Bern wohl das Gewässer mit dem besten Fisch bestand. Meiner Meinung nach.

Hecht dürfte überall ein wenig gehen denke ist, und gibt seeehr grosse Hechte dort :k 

Ich denke am besten klapperts einfach mal die verdächtigen Stellen ab und lange wird es nicht brauchen bis der erste beisst.

Du wirst auesserdem an jeder Uferbauung wo du direkt ins Wasser sehen kannst ne Menge Barsche sehen! Hier triffts die logik "Fische die man sieht beissen nicht" hat was, aber wenns dort mal los geht. Barsche sind jedenfalls in sehr grosse Stückzahl vertreten.

Forelle ist vom Ufer sicher nicht unmöglich, aber unmöglich schwer. Das ist net ein Fisch den man einfach so fängt, das braucht Geduld wie Stahlseile. Wenn dus auf Forellen abgesehen hast ev. besser die Aare in der Umgebung testen, oder wie erwähnt einmal an den Öschinensee im Berner Oberland fahren (leicht zu finden und mit einfacher Posenmontage stehen die Chancen gut (wenn es net grad 30grad im Schatten ist und die Sonne scheint)). Dort ist ne Vollpackung (6Stk) locker möglich.

Anonsten dürfte im Bielersee an gewissen Stellen auch mit Brachsmen und anderen Weissfischen gerechnet werden, da kenn ich mich jedoch nicht aus.


----------

